# What do you think about Rik's 2011 book?



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Rik's 2011 book has a new section on fish identification and also covers details on how to catch tilefish and tarpon. There are also twice as many photos as 2010. I hope everyone enjoyed the Photo of the Year.

For those of you that have already purchased the 2011 book, please provide feedback.

Mike


----------



## Android (Jan 25, 2011)

*I like it.*

I got mine about 2 days ago. This is the first one I've bought so I have nothing to compare it to. But being new to the upper coast, it looks like it's going to be very helpful.


----------



## ding_a_ling (Jul 3, 2010)

*Opinion*

Got the book a couple of weeks ago. Not much different than last year minus what you already said. There are more pics of catches (mine was supposed to be in it, but I guess it got scrapped), photo id's of the fish and the added sections on tarpon and tilefish. I fish out of Port A and have not checked each GPS point, but I don't think there are any new locations. Great series of books. Better than 2010 as far as layout and pics. Hope this helps.

Colt


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Photos in Rik's book*

I tried to get at least one photo of everyone who sent photos. The exceptions are:

1. The photo was reduced and low resolution. All photos must be the original file size.
2. Photos that were too blurry, heads were cut off or only part of the fish was showing.
3. People who sent multiple photos may not see all of them in the book even when different people are featured.
4. Some people never sent the photos to me by email although requested. I cannot use the photos from 2cool because they have been reduced.
5. Human error......sometimes I make a goof!
6. Naked women (yes, someone sent me a photo of a topless woman with a fish).


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Thanks1*



ding_a_ling said:


> Got the book a couple of weeks ago. Not much different than last year minus what you already said. There are more pics of catches (mine was supposed to be in it, but I guess it got scrapped), photo id's of the fish and the added sections on tarpon and tilefish. I fish out of Port A and have not checked each GPS point, but I don't think there are any new locations. Great series of books. Better than 2010 as far as layout and pics. Hope this helps.
> 
> Colt


Thanks! There are new readings for Port A also!
Rik


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Thanks!*



Android said:


> I got mine about 2 days ago. This is the first one I've bought so I have nothing to compare it to. But being new to the upper coast, it looks like it's going to be very helpful.


Thanks!
Rik


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

Rik, I'd like to get a new book. Can you post up the necessary steps to do so please sir?

Thanks


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

If you live on the Texas coast, a Riks spot book is like hav'n a bottom structure, fish find'n bible for a Weekend Warrior Fisherman Like myself. 

 A Riks coordinate book is kinda like the Amercian Express Card on water----Dont leave the dock without it (or at least its numbers entered on your GPS)  I can tell ya from experience more than once, its gonna take ya nearly 10-20ish hours to enter them all by hand in your GPS, or a good bit less time if entered into some sort of MapQuest type program on your computer and transferred from there to your gps some way.

 I dont know the total tally this year of new numbers, or how many old that he had removed, but, usually there is 100+ new ones in each new years addition.. Purchasing a new Rik Book each year or at least Every other year is not only to get new numbers, but to know which old ones he has checked in the last 365 or one of his helpers has found that is no longer there so you can erase it from your list to not have to waste the time and gas trying to find a spot thats no longer there.

Rik takes absolute pride and puts all his heart in to having and providing for you the most accurate, updated and user friendly coordinates that can be had on the planet.... period

Alot of the old salts still throw stones his way for giving up numbers long time thought as "secret spots". But, its just a change of the times. They dont use Dead Reconing or Loran A or C or Nautical sextants anymore either to find spots....

 In the old days, before Rik broke the taboo mold of selling coordinates by book form to the everyday fisherman, it wasnt uncommon for a good SINGLE secret fishing spot number to be sold to folks at a marina for a couple hundred dollars...

 In his book you get probably nearly 1000 numbers for all up and down the Texas coast for what my bait cost for one trip. Knowing there will be more new numbers in the next years addition..

 So back to the original post question---

*"What do you think about Rik's 2011 book?"*

 *Mike and Rik, its simply outstanding!!!*

*Yall two Dunn GoouD!!*
*







*​


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Feedback*

Thanks everyone for the feedback. As most of you know, Rik's primary job is finding new spots and updating his book each year. It is as if he is scouting for us. If you lived outside of Texas, there just isn't anything comparable.

Also, please provide feedback on what you would like to see in the 2012 book. Rik told me he would have specific tilefish numbers in 2011.

Mike


----------



## KidDoc (Jul 25, 2006)

Having gotten to know Rik over the years and having had him on my boat, I can say without question that getting him and his book on your boat will be an investment that will pay off big time year after year. Look forward to the latest version.


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Thanks for asking!*



Lagniappe2008 said:


> Rik, I'd like to get a new book. Can you post up the necessary steps to do so please sir?
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for asking! Just call me or e mail with your address and I will mail your 2011 book. My new instructional DVd is also out with general tips and advise as well as exact adjutsments for Garmin, Raymarine and Furuno! We show neat features from each in offshore action!
Cost of 2011 book is $69. Cost of the new DVd is $39. Combo is $99.
I still have a few 2010 books and have slashed the price to $40.
My website www.redsnapperfishing.com 
Personal e mail [email protected] 
Phone # 281 545 2463


----------



## lasancha (May 21, 2010)

Rik,

I got the book last year and have really enjoyed trying the new spots. I do have one question, last year while fishing one of the spots in Brazos area there were a bunch of shrimp boats dragging not for shrimp, but to pick up trash. I'm assuming they were dragging up some of the debris that we fish. Are some of your spots getting cleaned up by these shrimp boats potentially removing old wrecks?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Did the Pic I sent of my Little girl laying by the Kingfish make it into the book??? 

If so I will need to buy a couple of copies.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Star Status*

I believe you will find the photo of your beautiful daughter on page 48, under the heading "Our Future Fisherman".



Jolly Roger said:


> Did the Pic I sent of my Little girl laying by the Kingfish make it into the book???
> 
> If so I will need to buy a couple of copies.


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Good question!*



lasancha said:


> Rik,
> 
> I got the book last year and have really enjoyed trying the new spots. I do have one question, last year while fishing one of the spots in Brazos area there were a bunch of shrimp boats dragging not for shrimp, but to pick up trash. I'm assuming they were dragging up some of the debris that we fish. Are some of your spots getting cleaned up by these shrimp boats potentially removing old wrecks?


Good question! Yes! Some old platform sites and other oil related stuff will go away as part of new gov. policy and most of them 'clean swept" by shrimpers. Some sites that have been "clean swept" in the past have made a comeback but normally the "clean sweep" forces the fish to move or die. I try to keep up with all the spots in the book as much as possiable and remove them or warn of diminished structure just as I add new finds and publish spots that were private for years. 
Rik


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Thanks hog!*



hog said:


> If you live on the Texas coast, a Riks spot book is like hav'n a bottom structure, fish find'n bible for a Weekend Warrior Fisherman Like myself. ​
> A Riks coordinate book is kinda like the Amercian Express Card on water----Dont leave the dock without it (or at least its numbers entered on your GPS) I can tell ya from experience more than once, its gonna take ya nearly 10-20ish hours to enter them all by hand in your GPS, or a good bit less time if entered into some sort of MapQuest type program on your computer and transferred from there to your gps some way.​
> I dont know the total tally this year of new numbers, or how many old that he had removed, but, usually there is 100+ new ones in each new years addition.. Purchasing a new Rik Book each year or at least Every other year is not only to get new numbers, but to know which old ones he has checked in the last 365 or one of his helpers has found that is no longer there so you can erase it from your list to not have to waste the time and gas trying to find a spot thats no longer there.​
> Rik takes absolute pride and puts all his heart in to having and providing for you the most accurate, updated and user friendly coordinates that can be had on the planet.... period​
> ...


Thats high praise comming from a great fisherman like yourself!
Rik


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Thanks Doc!*



KidDoc said:


> Having gotten to know Rik over the years and having had him on my boat, I can say without question that getting him and his book on your boat will be an investment that will pay off big time year after year. Look forward to the latest version.


Thanks Doc for the R & D and feedback that has reilly helped the book from Port A to Mansfield!
Thanks for checking out so many Mansfield "state water" spots!
Rik


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Android said:


> I got mine about 2 days ago. This is the first one I've bought so I have nothing to compare it to. But being new to the upper coast, it looks like it's going to be very helpful.


Rik's book has a lot to offer..like most all of the sweet spots.
Andriod..Welcome Aboard!


----------



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

*Will it help in this area?*

As soon as I post this I am ordering the book. Being limited to staying within a 30-40 mile range of the Galv jetties (boat size and sea conditions) is this area covered in the book?


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Galveston*

There are numerous spots within 40 miles of the Galveston jetties.

Mike


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

mredman said:


> There are numerous spots within 40 miles of the Galveston jetties.
> 
> Mike


Yes there are....This haul of Snaps was caught within 20 nautical miles.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

mredman said:


> I believe you will find the photo of your beautiful daughter on page 48, under the heading "Our Future Fisherman".


Great, she will be excited.

The other pic I sent in had DRILHER's son in it hooked up. Did it make it also?



dpeterson said:


> As soon as I post this I am ordering the book. Being limited to staying within a 30-40 mile range of the Galv jetties (boat size and sea conditions) is this area covered in the book?


Are you running the boat in your avatar?? if so why is your range limited to 30-40 miles?


----------



## flymost (Nov 6, 2006)

dpeterson said:


> As soon as I post this I am ordering the book. Being limited to staying within a 30-40 mile range of the Galv jetties (boat size and sea conditions) is this area covered in the book?


Looks like a 26' Twin Vee? If so then you have quite a nice range. I have had my 25' World Cat over 100 miles offshore many times.


----------



## otte (Apr 3, 2005)

The book just keeps improving every year. Additioanl pictures are great also. The only way I could see improving the book is by adding and index od the spots. Sometimes offshore I like to drag the bible out and read about the spot and you have to search page by page to find it in the book. An index would be grat so you can go right to the page. Great book Rik & Mike, worth twice the price.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Index*

*The index is found on page 3 of the 2011 book. *

If you want to find spots by port, you will notice Sabine/Galveston starts on page 52 (the most northern port), Galveston/Freeport on page 62, Freeport/Matagorda on page 87, Matagorda/POC and Aransas starting on page 96 and Port Mansfield and Port Isabel starts on page 110.

The 2011 book is now chock full of information on how to catch individual species, photos of 2coolers and Fish ID. The Sabine/Galveston section in 2009 started on page 16 compared to page 62 in the 2011 book. This illustrates how much more has been added to the book in the last two years.



otte said:


> The book just keeps improving every year. Additioanl pictures are great also. The only way I could see improving the book is by adding and index od the spots. Sometimes offshore I like to drag the bible out and read about the spot and you have to search page by page to find it in the book. An index would be grat so you can go right to the page. Great book Rik & Mike, worth twice the price.


----------



## briggss1 (May 27, 2006)

1st time buyer and it is worth way more than he charges.


----------



## Ronf (Jan 26, 2011)

mredman said:


> Rik's 2011 book has a new section on fish identification and also covers details on how to catch tilefish and tarpon. There are also twice as many photos as 2010. I hope everyone enjoyed the Photo of the Year.
> 
> For those of you that have already purchased the 2011 book, please provide feedback.
> 
> Mike


So where would a person find tis book?


----------



## briggss1 (May 27, 2006)

Ronf said:


> So where would a person find tis book?


I PM'd him and he sent me a book and an invoice in a couple of days.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Contacting Rik*

Rik can be contacted by 2cool, his 2cool name is RSNAP

His email address is [email protected]

His phone number is 281-545-2463

Mike


----------



## Gumby (Aug 11, 2005)

05' was my first book. Have had Rik on our boat several times, used him for consultation prior to purchasing an new Furuno 585, tuned up my units, and helped us with a good basics review. Have enjoyed good success on my boat and another friends boat also. Will be working with Rik again this year with several trips to fine tune new equipment and search for new spots for us and his book. Ran the boat Saturday out about 12nm to test the Furuno the first time. Very pleased, found the wreck on the first pass in bumpy conditions. Caught a few fish and headed in prior to it getting bigger. We fish out of Port A and are really looking forward to a great first full year with the new boat. Thanks Rik for a great product and being the big help that you are.


----------



## 2littletime (Oct 6, 2010)

I got the 2010 book back in October and limited out on snapper at the first spot we stopped at. 
I just got the new 2011 book in and haven't had a chance to go out yet this year but really like the advice offered for the different types of fish. I don't get to go out very often so this book makes my trips productive at a level I could never achieve with the limited amount of time I have on the water.
Great book at a great price.
I see on the inside front cover that a downloaded version is available that will load on to my GPS, how do I obtain that? the time savings would be immense with that many numbers in the book.
Thanks,
Stan


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

The book is awsome and worth much more than the asking price.
It's not clear how to get the data in a file.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Rik man your website needs some work. I wasn't real sure how to order what I wanted from it.

I sent you an email, I'm looking to take one of your 2010 books off your hands.


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Thanks!*



jamisjockey said:


> Rik man your website needs some work. I wasn't real sure how to order what I wanted from it.
> 
> I sent you an email, I'm looking to take one of your 2010 books off your hands.


Thanks! Right you are about the site. I am going to update soon. I got your mail and I do have some 2010 books left and yours will go out right away as soon as I get your address. Thanks again!
Rik


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

I just sent Rik and email ordered the book and dvd. Really excited to see the DVD and learn from it.

Joe


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Thanks!*



2littletime said:


> I got the 2010 book back in October and limited out on snapper at the first spot we stopped at.
> I just got the new 2011 book in and haven't had a chance to go out yet this year but really like the advice offered for the different types of fish. I don't get to go out very often so this book makes my trips productive at a level I could never achieve with the limited amount of time I have on the water.
> Great book at a great price.
> I see on the inside front cover that a downloaded version is available that will load on to my GPS, how do I obtain that? the time savings would be immense with that many numbers in the book.
> ...


Thanks! As stated I do have downloads for Garmin, Raymarine and Furuno. As of right now I do not mail out chips or let anyone do their own download. They are a part of my Sounder/GPS tune package. If you do not want the Sounder/GPS tune and only want a "quick download" call me and I may work out something with you depending on what port and when for something less than full price Sounder/GPS tune. Right you are about time savings - took me almost 2 days to do it at first. That is lots of "entering waypoints"! Thanks again!
Rik


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Thanks!*



briggss1 said:


> 1st time buyer and it is worth way more than he charges.


Thanks for the plug!
Rik


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Thanks!*



Gumby said:


> 05' was my first book. Have had Rik on our boat several times, used him for consultation prior to purchasing an new Furuno 585, tuned up my units, and helped us with a good basics review. Have enjoyed good success on my boat and another friends boat also. Will be working with Rik again this year with several trips to fine tune new equipment and search for new spots for us and his book. Ran the boat Saturday out about 12nm to test the Furuno the first time. Very pleased, found the wreck on the first pass in bumpy conditions. Caught a few fish and headed in prior to it getting bigger. We fish out of Port A and are really looking forward to a great first full year with the new boat. Thanks Rik for a great product and being the big help that you are.


Thanks Tom for the plug! Glad the Furuno is in!
Rik


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Thanks!*



jdusek said:


> I just sent Rik and email ordered the book and dvd. Really excited to see the DVD and learn from it.
> 
> Joe


Thanks! Rik


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

The best book by far when it comes to Fishing. #1


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

REELING 65 said:


> The best book by far when it comes to Fishing. #1


Here's more proof positive......


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> Great, she will be excited.
> 
> The other pic I sent in had DRILHER's son in it hooked up. Did it make it also?
> 
> Are you running the boat in your avatar?? if so why is your range limited to 30-40 miles?


Both of the pictures made it. Thanks for sending them in.

With the money we spend going offshore it's a no brainer to spend $99 for some info and a DVD.


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

I cant believe someone would be so classless as to send you a picture of a topless woman with a fish. If you will send it to me, I will dispose of it properly.

No need to thank me, just doing my part.


----------



## dustym (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm very interested in a book, just wondering how far south it reaches. I mostly fish out of port mansfield.
----- Dusty


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

En Fuego said:


> I cant believe someone would be so classless as to send you a picture of a topless woman with a fish. If you will send it to me, I will dispose of it properly.
> 
> No need to thank me, just doing my part.


How gallant of you!


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Thanks for asking!*



dustym said:


> I'm very interested in a book, just wondering how far south it reaches. I mostly fish out of port mansfield.
> ----- Dusty


Thanks for asking! My 2011 book covers every port in Texas! Lots of hot exact readings offshore Mansfield and SPI!
Rik


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Thanks!*



REELING 65 said:


> The best book by far when it comes to Fishing. #1


Thanks for the plug!
Rik


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Thanks!*



otte said:


> The book just keeps improving every year. Additioanl pictures are great also. The only way I could see improving the book is by adding and index od the spots. Sometimes offshore I like to drag the bible out and read about the spot and you have to search page by page to find it in the book. An index would be grat so you can go right to the page. Great book Rik & Mike, worth twice the price.


Thanks Ottie! Do you mean an index that you could look up spots by name with ref. to page # like we did at one time?
Rik


----------



## jodyisfishing (Jul 25, 2006)

The book and the elctronics class on the water is outstanding. Spend the money on the class and catch fish at the same time or keep running over fish and not realizing they were there all along. Seems like an easy decision to me, especially with $3-$4 fuel.


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

Rik's book this year is like Playboy...
You buy it for the articles, but also enjoy the naked fish pictures.


----------



## otte (Apr 3, 2005)

Rik, that's exactly what I mean. I always carry your book offshore and there are times when I want to read your writeup on a particular spot for a multitude of reasons. If you have an aphabetical index that tells what page the spot can be found in the book you can turn right to that page. As it is you have to thumb through a number of pages to find the writeup. Might sound like a small thing but then again Mike asked for ideas on how to improve the book.


----------



## woody7 (May 28, 2004)

Rik, I banged it out and paid my dues as a novice for my first 3 years or so as an offshore boat owner figuring out what you were talking about using your book as a guide. My fish finder went south on my boat a year ago. Didn't have the time or money to put in a new unit. Took a good Friend that had terminal cancer out fishing along with his 3 Brothers two weekends in a row by GPS numbers alone, and took limits of sow snaps both trips off of 2 rocks in your book. I cannot recommend your book enough. Time learning what you are doing is the big learning experience, but having a starting point makes it much easier. Thanks for the starting point, I am now an official deckhand on my own boat.


----------



## cmula (Jul 26, 2010)

Is the book available at SS marina?


----------



## cmula (Jul 26, 2010)

I just sent Rik a request for 2011 book and DVD!
Excited to see the pics you all arevtalking about


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Feedback*

I would like to thank everyone for their feedback. As you might expect, Rik is already working on improvements to make the 2012 book even better. Expect Rik to make a major announcement a little later this year!

Mike


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

mredman said:


> I would like to thank everyone for their feedback. As you might expect, Rik is already working on improvements to make the 2012 book even better. Expect Rik to make a major announcement a little later this year!
> 
> Mike


Very..2cool!


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Thanks Jody!*



jodyisfishing said:


> The book and the elctronics class on the water is outstanding. Spend the money on the class and catch fish at the same time or keep running over fish and not realizing they were there all along. Seems like an easy decision to me, especially with $3-$4 fuel.


Thanks for the plug!
Rik


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Thanks Ottie!*



otte said:


> Rik, that's exactly what I mean. I always carry your book offshore and there are times when I want to read your writeup on a particular spot for a multitude of reasons. If you have an aphabetical index that tells what page the spot can be found in the book you can turn right to that page. As it is you have to thumb through a number of pages to find the writeup. Might sound like a small thing but then again Mike asked for ideas on how to improve the book.


Thanks Ottie!
Rik


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Rik

Check your private messages

Charlie


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Thanks!*



woody7 said:


> Rik, I banged it out and paid my dues as a novice for my first 3 years or so as an offshore boat owner figuring out what you were talking about using your book as a guide. My fish finder went south on my boat a year ago. Didn't have the time or money to put in a new unit. Took a good Friend that had terminal cancer out fishing along with his 3 Brothers two weekends in a row by GPS numbers alone, and took limits of sow snaps both trips off of 2 rocks in your book. I cannot recommend your book enough. Time learning what you are doing is the big learning experience, but having a starting point makes it much easier. Thanks for the starting point, I am now an official deckhand on my own boat.


Thanks very much! I do my best to make the readings "right on". 
Rik


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

Rik, can your book be purchased anywhere esle other than on your site(ie Academy, Bass Pro etc)?


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Where to buy Rik's book*

For the most part, Rik's book have been available only through him. Some of the marinas in the Freeport area carried his books last year. I believe Rik is working with more marinas and some of the larger tackle shops to carry his book this year.

Do you have any suggestions?

Mike


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I haven't seen the new book. I picked up one of his 2010's. Just got it this weeekend.
Suggestions:
Approximate distances from ports, so I know if its worth entering the numbers in my boat or not.
And if its in state water or not.

Great book! I can't wait to get on the water and find me some fish


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

Academy, Marburgers and boat dealer's is where I would start.



mredman said:


> For the most part, Rik's book have been available only through him. Some of the marinas in the Freeport area carried his books last year. I believe Rik is working with more marinas and some of the larger tackle shops to carry his book this year.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions?
> 
> Mike


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Rik sold so many that I am on the waiting list for him to stock up. I cannot wait until I can watcht hat DVD.


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

I love Rik's books. The 2011 had alot of pics. I love looking at fish pics. He has come a long way with his books. I think I still have one of the original books. It was black and white and only Loran C readings. 

Rik is a rare find. He is a man full of knowledge and fishing experience and willing to share with others to improve their fishing. You don't find that too often. Most seasoned fishermen are "tight lipped". Thank you Rik for all you do. 

Mike Trautwein


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

I really liked the fish ID section this year with actual color photos to compare.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

REELING 65 said:


> Here's more proof positive......


Wow Dave! I hope my picture with snapper is in Rik's book . At least it doesn't make Hall of Shame page  The funny thing about the picture is that someone made a comment it looks like Charlie had a snapper for his lunch!


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

REELING 65 said:


> Yes there are....This haul of Snaps was caught within 20 nautical miles.


where?


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

jamisjockey said:


> I haven't seen the new book. I picked up one of his 2010's. Just got it this weeekend.
> Suggestions:
> Approximate distances from ports, so I know if its worth entering the numbers in my boat or not.
> And if its in state water or not.
> ...


Thanks! Check out the Port legend (page 3) in the front of my book. Then re look at the spot write ups. My own system! It is right there. 
Exampleage 69 - 
West Bank Rocks: F 10.7/205 = Freeport 10.7 miles @ 205 deg.
I note this location is within state waters. I do not note every time.
I also refer to the sounder mark as typical and there are picture examples of Typical, Somewhat Typical & Non Typical as well as definations on page 13.
In 2011 we make an effort to sharpen the standerds. Thanks again!
Rik


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

Mike Trautwein said:


> I love Rik's books. The 2011 had alot of pics. I love looking at fish pics. He has come a long way with his books. I think I still have one of the original books. It was black and white and only Loran C readings.
> 
> Rik is a rare find. He is a man full of knowledge and fishing experience and willing to share with others to improve their fishing. You don't find that too often. Most seasoned fishermen are "tight lipped". Thank you Rik for all you do.
> 
> Mike Trautwein


Thanks Mike! Considering the hauls I have seen you make that is kind!
Rik


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*My guess/just for fun!*



Momma's Worry said:


> where?


I am gonna guess (though he did not say) the "Not too far from Galveston Barges" from the fact there is reference to Galveston and the pics!
Rik


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Rsnap said:


> Thanks! Check out the Port legend (page 3) in the front of my book. Then re look at the spot write ups. My own system! It is right there.
> Exampleage 69 -
> West Bank Rocks: F 10.7/205 = Freeport 10.7 miles @ 205 deg.
> I note this location is within state waters. I do not note every time.
> ...


Ah! Gotcha! :cheers:

PS: Checks in the mail.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*First Printing*

Rik told me the first printing of his 2011 book has been sold out.

Don't worry - fellow 2cooler PRINTMAN is working diligently on the next printing and should be delivered to Rik in a few days.

Mike


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

mredman said:


> Rik told me the first printing of his 2011 book has been sold out.
> 
> Don't worry - fellow 2cooler PRINTMAN is working diligently on the next printing and should be delivered to Rik in a few days.
> 
> Mike


Mike I am on the list for it and the video. Do you know if the video will be ready too?


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

jdusek said:


> Mike I am on the list for it and the video. Do you know if the video will be ready too?


Yes! They will also be ready!
Rik


----------



## tooshallow17 (Apr 10, 2009)

I ordered the book and video early last week. When can I expect my copy?


----------



## Nauti 1 (Jul 20, 2004)

Rik, you need to clear some PMs


----------



## mtpockets (Jan 22, 2010)

*Thanks Rik*

New to me boat this year, never took a boat past 1st rig out of Freeport until I got this one, only been offshore 3 times before 2010. Got a boat, got a book, got some fish. Thanks Rik.
My Boss-Fishing tip #1- If you wanna go fishing invite the boss!


















Can't tell here but my son and I ran in from a storm and stopped and he picked up this RD and released.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Contacting Rik*

Rik's mailbox has been very busy since the Boat Show due to all of the interest in his new book and video.

We are very fortunate to have someone like Rik that spends most of his year researching spots to make us all better offshore fisherman.

I just want to point out that people like Hog and myself help Rik out on a voluntary basis. We personally want to see everyone become better fishermen. Purchasing Rik's book and video helps him keep his research up to date. I can guarantee there is no other state that has a book remotely similar to what Rik offers. It was just a few years ago one single GPS coordinate would sell for one hundred dollars or more. Now you can purchase a book with 700+ accurate locations for $69. Of course, we now have more than one hundred 2cool models in the 2011 book.

I do know Hotrod is providing free autographs next to his photos for a limited time!

Mike


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Thanks for asking!*



tooshallow17 said:


> I ordered the book and video early last week. When can I expect my copy?


Thanks for asking! Next week. Unless I already mailed. Send me a pm with your real name and I will check for you.
Rik


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*PM`s cleared*



Nauti 1 said:


> Rik, you need to clear some PMs


PM`s cleared! Sorry, I fished and looked a few days and am catching up.
Rik


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Thanks for the plug!*



mtpockets said:


> New to me boat this year, never took a boat past 1st rig out of Freeport until I got this one, only been offshore 3 times before 2010. Got a boat, got a book, got some fish. Thanks Rik.
> My Boss-Fishing tip #1- If you wanna go fishing invite the boss!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the plug!
Rik


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

mredman said:


> Rik's mailbox has been very busy since the Boat Show due to all of the interest in his new book and video.
> 
> We are very fortunate to have someone like Rik that spends most of his year researching spots to make us all better offshore fisherman.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike! The book is more than I could make it by myself! Thanks 2coolers!
Rik


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Thanks!*



Rsnap said:


> Thanks for asking! Next week. Unless I already mailed. Send me a pm with your real name and I will check for you.
> Rik


Got everything in and sent everything out today! If you are waiting on 2011 books, DVD`s, combos or maps they are on the way! I should be stocked thru the fishing show!
Rik


----------



## wmrcer (Dec 24, 2008)

is the book hardcover or paperback


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Thanks for asking!*



wmrcer said:


> is the book hardcover or paperback


Riks`s 2011 book is 125 pages with full color & is ring bound and water resistant but not waterproof. There is a large color fish I.D. section. The covers are harder and thicker than before. Thanks for asking!
Rik


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Hey Ja kirk is Dr pitts in the book anywhere ?

Charlie


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Yeah dr.pitts!*



CHARLIE said:


> Hey Ja kirk is Dr pitts in the book anywhere ?
> 
> Charlie


Got you on page 10 Charlie! Good to talk to ya this morning! Thanks for the help with some Galveston spots! Your book goes right out!


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

can't wait to get mine


----------



## CobraO (Aug 27, 2009)

Sent you a PM, interested in buying a copy.


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

Riks book iPhone app should be in the works.... Lol


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Feedback*

I just want to thank everyone for their comments and suggestions. I can promise that the 2012 book will be even better due to all the great feedback.

Mike


----------



## crewdgras (Feb 23, 2011)

I have the 2010 book ------- if I could make a suggestion,,,, drop the pics, and some of the stories,, and put a map with your way points on it ------------ I suspect most are like me and would get a lot more out of a map rather than just a list of numbers. I dont think I want to jam up my gps with 1,000 way points, I'd love to pick the ones that are close to me and are in the general vicinity I fish out of Port A.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Input*

Photos and the new Fish ID section are very popular with 2coolers so I don't see us changing this feature unless there is a major backlash. We also received excellent feedback relating to the new sections written about tilefish and tarpon.

To address your concern, the best way to use Rik's know how is to download the book onto your GPS system. You can bring up the map on your GPS and see all of the neighboring spots while you are fishing a particular area. You will have your own customized INTERACTIVE map.There is no issue if you have 1000 waypoints. If you look at the inside cover of the 2011 book, you will be able see a photo of this feature. Also, the spots are listed by distance from all of the major ports of Texas in all of Rik's books.

Alternatively, you can just manually enter the waypoints you want into your GPS system. All you have to do is look at the waypoints that are applicable to your fishing range and enter them manually into your GPS system.

I cringe when I think about manually entering all of the spots - I just hired Rik to download the book onto my GPS system.

Incidentally, the Port A area was beefed up in the 2011 book substantially. Ask Rik!

Thanks for your input.

Mike


----------



## tooshallow17 (Apr 10, 2009)

How can I figure out how far these places are from the dock without loading all the numbers? I would like to go through and high lite all the ones that are in range for me.


----------



## tooshallow17 (Apr 10, 2009)

nevermind im a dumbass


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Really like the new book and thanks Rik. It has come a long way since the first one. 
Glad I got to break in on one of your pictures. I feel important. 

Charlie


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Find the Biggest Fish*

Charlie,

You are featured in the "Find the Biggest Fish" section. You are carrying three snapper on your back that collectively weigh 60 pounds or more.

Wow!!!

Mike


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

I think the hand holding the oil fish ID is stunning - LOL

Great as always,

AGF


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*The hand holding the oilfish*

Didn't you realize that the Addams Family "THING" is also a 2cooler?



Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> I think the hand holding the oil fish ID is stunning - LOL
> 
> Great as always,
> 
> AGF


----------

